# Onslow Co - NC #a019913 YM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Onslow Co AS in NC, Male B&T 2 yrs #A019913








[/img]


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

This is a HIGH Kill rate shelter. The staff there is great but they do have a job to do. Someone please help this guy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Euth is every Friday!!!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

You can see he is a very hansdome dog....even though the picture is not the best....any takers for him??


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------

